# DIY Rock Wall



## alc (Jun 19, 2006)

Inspired by: http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-decoration/7.asp 
Some concerns though - how do you clean the caves? how can you be sure it's completely filled with water? So, I decided to make my rock wall flat.

Tank Dimensions: 24L x 12W x 20H
Rockwall Dimensions: 23L x 18H

What you will need:

- White Corrugated Plastic Signboard (The stuff 'for sale' signs are printed on) 
- Lava Rock
- Aquarium-safe sealant
- A little piece of sand paper

What I did was measure the inside dimensions of the tank and cut the sign board to those dimensions. If your aquarium is empty (like mine) then take the time to make sure it fits nicely - you won't be able to adjust the size once you start putting rocks on. Take some white corrugated plastic signboard and double-layer it for strength. I made sure that the corrugation of the signboard ran different ways for strength before I joined them with silicone. Make sure the silicone seals the very edges especially, because if you don't, I imagine it will provide a safe-haven for algae. Alternatively, you could simply have them run up and down to ensure they fill with water later.

I bought two bags of lava rock ($2.99 ea) from Canadian Tire and two tubes of GE II black silicone (~$5.49ea). This was enough to cover my 23 x 18 wall with half a bag of rock and half a tube of silicone.

Prepare your stuff by first rinsing the lava rock thoroughly. Remember that further agitation will create more dust (lava rock erodes easily). Dump it out onto a sunny table outside and spread it out so it dries. While you wait for it to dry, take your piece of sand paper and scratch the surface of the signboard to help the silicone adhere. Make it nice and rough, then wipe it down to get rid of all the dust.

Take your black silicone and apply an undercoat to conceal the white colour of the signboard. Just put some silicone down and smoothen it out with your finger. There are two options: You can do it all at once or you can do sections. Doing it all at once is simpler and less messy, doing it all in sections ensures that when you place your rock down, the silicone is still wet and will provide maximum adherence. If you're doing it in sections, don't completely fill the section with lava rock before applying more undercoat - you won't be able to reach underneath the rock with your fingers and the white will show.

Your rocks should be dry by now. Apply the rocks as best you can by applying a dollop of siliconeand sticking it to the board. Work from the edges (except the bottom). The bottom of the rock wall will probably be very well concealed by the gravel and substrate, so concentrate on filling the edges (ruin the look) but not going past them (ruin the fit).

The best kind of lava rock for this, I think, is the black stuff - just like the article mentions - because it blends in with the lava rock much better. I was only able to find the red stuff, which comes in two shades of red. I toyed with the idea of creating a yin-yang symbol (I practice tai chi), but I figured it would be tacky. If you're going to create a design, sort your rocks while they're still wet.

If you have filters, thermometers, etc. that will be occupying space close to the wall, be sure to measure their requirements or they won't fit with the wall anymore.

My camera's out of batteries, so I wasn't able to take any pictures. I'll take a picture of the completed wall later.

Edit: Photo of the wall is in my album. The tank has -just- been started, and is 1 day into a fishless cycle!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i cant wait to see photos of this!!


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

This sounds awesome. Can't wait to see pics as well


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

GE Silicone II is absolutely not recommended for aquarium use. Only Silicone I for doors and windows should be used. You can also use Mastercraft for doors and windows, as it is "ideal for aquariums".


----------



## alc (Jun 19, 2006)

GE Silicone II is 100% silicone, and was chosen after having googled its aquarium-safeness.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It says right on the tube, that it is not aquarium safe. I have yet to see a thread, or any info that states it's safe. Aside from the fact it is an ammonia cure, as opposed to an acetic acid cure, it is said to contain additives that are toxic. It will be interesting to see if you have any ill effects from it's use.


----------



## alc (Jun 19, 2006)

I read the back of the tube - you're right. It does say 'not for use in: ... aquariums'.

From what I understand, however, this is because it is not meant to seal the aquarium glass, since it was not designed to operate for long periods totally submerged and under such loads. I also understand that the reason some silicones are not safe to use in the aquarium is because they do indeed contain toxic compounds - these compounds are found in Kitchen and Bath silicones to retard mildew and mould growth. 

We'll see - I haven't put any fish into my aquarium yet. It's been cycled for a week now, but I'm waiting on some other pieces of the puzzle to fit in. 

Certainly, this is a push towards redoing the entire thing with black lava rock and some silicone that is specifically aquarium-safe. If only I could find some black lava rock...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

While it used to come in many colours. Mastercraft from CTC now comes in only white and clear. It is aquarium safe, and I have been using it for years, including for black slate stones from Lake Ontario. Incidently, the shore of Lake Ontario is littered with black slate, for free, in various sizes, and with edges worn smooth by water action.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

alc said:


> I read the back of the tube - you're right. It does say 'not for use in: ... aquariums'.
> 
> From what I understand, however, this is because it is not meant to seal the aquarium glass, since it was not designed to operate for long periods totally submerged and under such loads. I also understand that the reason some silicones are not safe to use in the aquarium is because they do indeed contain toxic compounds - these compounds are found in Kitchen and Bath silicones to retard mildew and mould growth.
> 
> ...


It is not meant to be used in aquariums because it containes algicides & fungicides which will kill your fish.

Silicone I is the ONLY GE silicone safe for aquariums.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Silicone I is the ONLY GE silicone safe for aquariums.


While basically true, there a number of GE silicones suitable for aquarium use, and having a higher strength than Silicone I. (You have to watch with Silicone I that you only use the one for doors and windows as the tub and tile contains midecides.) I believe they are a series1200, and 1600. They are not usually seen in places like CTC or HD, but they are available.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

STOP!!!

Silicone sucks hard for what you're doing.

What you want is "Mr Sticky's Underwater Glue"

you can get it at Big Al's. Its SPECIFICALLY for what you're trying to do.

How many people have told you now btw that GE SIL II not safe because it cures w/ammonia (also bad for your lungs) and contains toxic compounds? Why would you jeapordize your fish?

The worst thing you can do in this hobby is ask a question then tell everyone why they're wrong when they answer you. You'll get nowhere.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats nothing special. Its just an epoxy. You can get the same type stuff from Crappy Tire for half the price. Only problem is once its set you will never get it apart.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Thats nothing special. Its just an epoxy. You can get the same type stuff from Crappy Tire for half the price. Only problem is once its set you will never get it apart.


Thats pretty much the idea 

And I wouldnt buy just any epoxy (*by the way- underwater glue is not an epoxy, which is, by definition, two substances which mix at the last moment to make an adhesive AFAIK)


----------

